# Which certificate do you have?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 8, 2008)

Title says it all...


----------



## owls84 (Sep 8, 2008)

Im trying.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 8, 2008)

That half of us are content with the knowledge we already have is really sad. I hope I never stop looking for more light.


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

I could pass a B certificate.  Haven't gotten any now... waiting to see if I can get the FC and MM lectures down for the A cert by November.  Otherwise I'll just pass the B.

edit: who's got the A?!?  gratz on the A.  that is hard work and should be well recognized!


----------



## rhitland (Sep 9, 2008)

I think if Brother Bill is a DI he would be one of the ones with the A cert, Brother Bill I know all of us appreciate all you have put into Masonry and we are verry thankful to have your words of wisdom on this forum. I received my A cert on 06-07-08, a few of my Brothers tease me and say I got a A- because I still slip up, but I am still learning and practicing it, I have recevied most of my Master Wages from the memorazation work and would highly recomend it, the rewards completley out weigh the work.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 10, 2008)

Bro. Moore, thanks for the kind words and thank you for putting in the effort to get your certificate.

Don't worry about "slipping up"- we ALL do it, including the Committee on Work. Can't help being human, can we?

I personally like to take 2 or 3 "common" mistakes and combine them to create a "custom" mistake!


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

currently have 3yr B certicate working  to getting lectures down to get A next yr


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 2, 2008)

Currently I hold a 3yr A certicate.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 2, 2008)

Got my hands full with too many other Masonic issues to be working on that right now.  One of these days...


----------



## js4253 (Dec 17, 2008)

B


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 17, 2008)

Im tryin


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 17, 2008)

JTM said:


> I could pass a B certificate.  Haven't gotten any now... waiting to see if I can get the FC and MM lectures down for the A cert by November.  Otherwise I'll just pass the B.



So, didja get the "A"?


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 17, 2008)

rhitland said:


> a few of my Brothers tease me and say I got a A- because I still slip up




Now that's funny right there, y'all!  ;-)


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 17, 2008)

If you could have heard my Masterâ€™s Lecture to night you might have thought I had a ( â€“Z Certificate).


----------



## JEbeling (Aug 24, 2010)

I have to stand an exam for the A Certificate one more time.. ! then if my count is right it will be 25 years.. !


----------



## Papatom (Aug 24, 2010)

My hope is that more brothers would spend time learning the funeral services, along with the certificate study,of course.
I got my first certificate in 1980, have not kept it current but am current now with an "A".


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 24, 2010)

Papatom said:


> My hope is that more brothers would spend time learning the funeral services, along with the certificate study,of course.



That's a good point.  Usually there are only a very few that can perform it.  Personally, I think a man should have to certify to sit in chairs.  If you can not perform your chair in the degrees, you should not be sitting there.  And to be WM you should have to have conferred a degree before going to the East.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 24, 2010)

We have stepped up the bar at our lodge and it is "understood" that if you want a senior officer role you can open and close all 3 lodges, call it down, open and close a lodge of sorrow, and confer at least one degree. We are in our second year of doing this and most I for one have been working on this and I am a line officer.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 24, 2010)

owls84 said:


> We have stepped up the bar at our lodge and it is "understood" that if you want a senior officer role you can open and close all 3 lodges, call it down, open and close a lodge of sorrow, and confer at least one degree. We are in our second year of doing this and most I for one have been working on this and I am a line officer.



I agree that senior officers should all be able to open, close, call from and back in all 4 Lodges in all 3 senior chairs.  For the JW, it shows they are ready to move to the West the next year, and in any meeting either warden might have to sit in the East for an absent Master.  And the conferring just help them to be that much more comfrontable in the East, because it is hot there.

I've conferred 3 degrees in my Lodge, 1 EA and 2 FCs.  I did a good friend of mine's EA, which because of one mispronouned word almost completely blew my concentration and had my SW doing everything he could to keep his composure the rest of the degree.  But he's just about got his first section down, and I am planning to be ready to do his Master.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 24, 2010)

I currently hold a C Certificate.

I picked it up about 2 months after I was raised...


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 25, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> I did a good friend of mine's EA, which because of one mispronouned word almost completely blew my concentration and had my SW doing everything he could to keep his composure the rest of the degree.


 
OK- what was the word?  :wink:


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 25, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> OK- what was the word? :wink:



The word he missed was cabletow.  The word he said, "cameltoe".  I corrected him without thinking, and it took me a second before it registered.  Then I was like, "did he just say what I think he said?"  So for confirmation, I look over at my SW who looks like he is about to passout trying to keep from laughing.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that's funny right there! Pretty obvious where his mind was at that moment! :lol:


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Now that's funny right there! Pretty obvious where his mind was at that moment! :lol:



Probably.  He had no trouble with the big $5 words, just that one.  Of course, his degree has become one of the most memorable.


----------



## chancerobinson (Aug 27, 2010)

When a close friend and brother that I taught was examined for his proficiency in the EA degree, he slipped up and said "for the more global and notorious purposes" in place of "for the more noble and glorious purposes."  I am not sure what he had in mind for his use of the common gavel, but his lodge had a good laugh that evening as I understand.  Regretfully I had to work the evening shift that night.  

Oh yes and to follow the topic for this thread, I have a B certificate currently. (I guess I am supposed to stay on topic, I still don't know what is considered proper forum etiquette if there is such a thing.)


----------



## Christopher (Sep 8, 2010)

I am working on my A but don't currently have any sort of certificate.  I've learned the C certificate work and the three lectures, and I'm currently trying to learn the degrees to finish the set.


----------

